# case "210" ? generator



## Allan (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a generator that was removed from, I was told a gase 210 gas tractor. I don't know if it was a "garden tractor" or a small farm tractor. Does anyone know how to tell what it is? I did a simple test and it "motors" up nicely.


----------



## Allan (Apr 8, 2009)

sorry for the type error, it should read "case 210 gas tractor"


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Are there any part numbers on the generator? You might try cross referencing the part number(s) if any on Google and see what pops up. The other option is to try calling your local IH dealer part dept. and see if they can look it up for you.


----------

